# Do all 5hp snowblowers throw the same distance?



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

That 3 to 4 feet throwing distance suggests to me that the drive belt to the auger and impeller is stretched, and you're getting a lot of belt slippage. I had a Canadiana 5 hp snowblower, and the only time it's throwing distance fell to 5 feet was when the drive belt to the auger (and impeller) was stretched and needed to be replaced. There should also be a belt tightening mechanism on the machine to tighten the belt. Maybe tighten it just to confirm that it's the belt. Tightening will prolong the life of the existing belt, but the proper fix is to put in a new belt.

To answer your question... The answer is "pretty well the same distance".

Basically, it all goes according to how fast the second stage of the snow blower throws the snow. The faster that second stage is spinning and/or the larger the diameter of that second stage impeller, the faster the snow gets thrown and the further it will go. And, of course, the more horsepower you have driving that second stage impeller, the larger diameter it can be and the faster you can spin it for greater throwing distance. So, if you're after greater throwing distance, the ticket is to buy a machine with more horsepower, not "which" 5 hp machine to buy.

I can see heavy snow taking more power to throw, but a 4 foot throwing distance tells me there's something wrong, and the prime suspect is the belt drive to the auger. I think if you just take that machine down to a Ariens dealer, they could fix the engine problem and put in a new belt and it should work much better for you.

I've read one review in Popular Mechanics that said the 8 horsepower Toro is a very good machine for the price for throwing distance, so if you're leaning toward buying a new machine, I'd go with a 8 hp Toro.

You might want to talk to your neighbors and see what their experience is. I think you've just got a stretched belt.


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep..I agree. I bet you have a loose belt that keeps the throwing distance down..

I have a 5hp Ariens. (probaly the same as yours..)
When I first got it, it could never throw it far enough. I put in new belts and tightened eeverything up..Throws much better.

I have the same problem you do with a wide driveway..I have to throw the snow over, then hit it again. You can only throw snow so far. Sorta like throwing a piece of paper. It faces too much resistance to be able to throw it really far..

I dont know about you guys, but Ive had to snow blow about 5 times so far this week..About 2ft on the ground now.
Were really getting hammered.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a MTD 10.5 hp and it sometimes has its work cut out for it! Its my opinion that anything less than 8 HP is a waste of time and for sure a two stage blower is mandatory.


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

We just got another foot last night. My 5hp Ariens is going through it just fine. Just need to slow it down from time to time if it gets backed up. But thats a result of the size of the augers, not so much the motor. 

If you buy a new belt, make sure to undersize it slightly. (maybe 1/2in) To get it extra tight. Make sure all springs are tight as well.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you all! 

I think it's time for a new snow blower (my Ariens needs a whole lot more than belts :whistling2. Thank you for the recommendation for a Toro 8hp, I'm looking for it.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't agree with the statement "anything under 8 hp is a waste of time".

I have a 14 car parking lot to clear, along with about 100 yards or so of sidewalk as well.

And, I've been doing that with a 5 hp snow blower for well over 15 years.

Just about every maker of snowblowers offers a 5 hp model. They wouldn't do that if they didn't feel that 5 hp was sufficient to blow snow effectively.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Tommy2 said:


> If you buy a new belt, make sure to undersize it slightly. (maybe 1/2in) To get it extra tight. Make sure all springs are tight as well.


I would get the correct belt for the machine:huh: If no part number or listing is available _maybe _try one measuring about 1/2 shorter or so then the old stretched out and worn one. But many units use a idler to engage the belt and if you put a belt too short in it may not let the augers disengage when you what to stop them from rotating. This situation can also possibly drag too much making the unit harder to start.


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

MgMopar said:


> I would get the correct belt for the machine:huh: If no part number or listing is available _maybe _try one measuring about 1/2 shorter or so then the old stretched out and worn one. But many units use a idler to engage the belt and if you put a belt too short in it may not let the augers disengage when you what to stop them from rotating. This situation can also possibly drag too much making the unit harder to start.


Ive never been able to find lists of factory sizes for lawn equipment belts. For me, if the old one is worn, get one atleast 1/4in shorter. Otherwise you'll be putting on a belt just as slack as the one youre removing.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd be concerned that a belt that's too tight could result in the bearings wearing out sooner than they should. And, of course, a belt that's too tight is going to stretch prematurely as well.

But, the point being made in this thread is that short snow throwing distance is typically the result of a stretched auger belt.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Most the manufactures have parts look ups on there web sites. Of course NOT all models will show up. But if you can find itis allot easer to get the proper length intended to fit thre unit. I have found numbers for many types of yard equipment. I also have pulled off many improper belts that things would not work properly because of a guess replacement size. On are yard man lawn tractor I have at our other property I knew the belt was going to need replacement. It was slipping. I found the look up on line then took the MTD PN and went to gates.com and made a crossover (online) then got it before our next trip. It fit perfect. The old one was stretched worn and would of been a bad belt to try to match from. I am only saying it is better to fit the right part on the unit then just to make a educated guess how much your old belt may or may not of stretched or worn. I also have another "set" of belt for that mower so I won't be in a pinch when it starts to happen again.

If Ariens no longer lists parts for your machine then you would probably have to use the old belt as a the reference and with the same type of I asume fhp belt) or if that belt is destroyed go by trail and error until the proper function of the machine is found. and go slightly shorter with the same type of I assume fhp belt. But I am still recommending making a attempt to look up to correct part for the given application first.
http://partsradar53.arinet.com/scri...oginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer&partner=ARNC


When a belt is acting like a clutch to control a drive from the movement of a idler the actual length can quickly become a issue. Most the belts will begin to slipp more from the sides of the "v" wearing down making the belt actually too narrow for the pulley. This can also make for improper match up of belt size for a replacment. If a belt is too short or wide it will cause other problems.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

For 7 years, I lived in northern Michigan (not the upper penninsula), so we had an average of about 90-100 inches, but got 190 inches one year.

Most of the snow was the light "sissy" stuff, but we did get the 12" very wet falls frequently. In general 8hp was the most common, but you could survive with a 5hp if you really wanted to work. The right angle distance is not the only criteria since often you want to blow ahead on an angle or blow it higher.

In town. most homes had 16' wide driveways about 30 to 50' long plus the sidewalk and boulevard width. Because of this, you had the need to blow across the 16' since starting in the center was out of the question because you are fighting the wind and the had to do the sidewalk plus the ever present 16 wide wall created by the city or county plows. That is what killed the 5 hp even if yo went 1/2 widthe or less. Most people never plowed out the ridge until after the city went trough, because it just invited filling.

In the suburbs/county the drives were longer and the drifts higher plus the ever present wall created by the county plows. It took planning and required not always opening up the exit until the county went by. Because of the size and width, the 8 hp allowed you to plow at a good rate and enjoy the experience.

Since snow plowing was a social event, the 8 hp was desired unless you wanted to fight with a 5 hp and beat yourself to death every day or other day. Since you have to do it, make it more enjoyable and get a machine to make it easier.

My neighbor had a corner lot with sidewalks on both sides, an extra 80' lot and a 16' wide by 60 lomg driveway. He usually got out first and before the snow stopped, did his sidewalks and driveways and tried to do as many sidewalks as he could before anyone else di and then started out doing the street in front of his house out 4' from the curb. He loved it and counld blow in the appropriate direct, plan his plowing on the wind and rarely was even seen with a shovel. He even tried to go across the street to the other corner lor, but the owner staked it out for his own pleasure. - None of this fun would happen with a 5hp, but an 8hp makes it a lot less work. It all depends on your needs and how you use your time and effort.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*I am also in the market to purchase a snow thrower.*

It seems that more and more snowthrowers are giving cc's other than HP. Anyone know the conversion for that? 179cc is how much HP and 208cc is how much HP? I also am not sure of the make and model to choose. I do believe that I need at least 2 stage I know that for sure, but how big 22" 24" 26" and is 179 big enough or 208 cc or bigger . Do I need electric start? Drive is aprox 15'X 70' plus the front walk. Your thoughts 

(Im up north so we do get several snow falls per year. ( FYI wife did buy me snowthrower but it was too small engine blew after one use, smaller single stage model. Did not work it hard at all 4-5 inch snowfall.)


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Piedmont said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> I think it's time for a new snow blower (my Ariens needs a whole lot more than belts :whistling2. Thank you for the recommendation for a Toro 8hp, I'm looking for it.


Instead of an 8HP Toro, how about an 9HP Ariens (they don't sell 8HP anymore)? Don't know about Toro, but Ariens is made in the USA.

BTW, high powered snowthrowers are usually two staged, meaning they use both the auger and the impeller to throw the snow. Did you check the impeller belt?


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

68MHJCs said:


> It seems that more and more snowthrowers are giving cc's other than HP. Anyone know the conversion for that? 179cc is how much HP and 208cc is how much HP? I also am not sure of the make and model to choose. I do believe that I need at least 2 stage I know that for sure, but how big 22" 24" 26" and is 179 big enough or 208 cc or bigger . Do I need electric start? Drive is aprox 15'X 70' plus the front walk. Your thoughts
> 
> (Im up north so we do get several snow falls per year. ( FYI wife did buy me snowthrower but it was too small engine blew after one use, smaller single stage model. Did not work it hard at all 4-5 inch snowfall.)



one use?? I think maybe you had a two stoke motor on it and failed to as the oil to the gas. The motor will goes toast :furious: without the lube. Most any unit should be able to handle one time with 4-5 inches.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*One use....*

Yes the motor was toast and I got no refund in the process just a one use snow thrower. For 400 beans. Be a long time before I get over that one.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Needless to say....*

I dont want to go through that again so I need to know which brand and model I can rely on that can handle the job.


----------



## satz (Jan 15, 2009)

68MHJCs said:


> I dont want to go through that again so I need to know which brand and model I can rely on that can handle the job.


Depends what you want to spend. I got a 180$ 22 inch MTD from craigslist and in the last 4 stroms it has paid for it self. It has a 5 hp and its does struggle a bit with like one foot or more snow at the edge of the roads but i add one more thing which no one is mentioning in ablity to handle it. I lift mine on 2 wheels and turn and pull mine around easily.anything bigger i would have a tougher time with a bigger one doing what i do which is toss it around.

My neighbour has a big ariens and even though i would love to own a 1500$ ariens i would had to change gear to reverse and change directions......he showells for 4 to 5 inch snow as its harder to manuevour his big beast.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 1, 2007)

Update. :thumbup:

I took the advice and got a Toro 8hp (on craigslist) after being told here it has excellent throwing distance. I found an 824 Powerthrow (which I found out stands for 8 hp, 24" wide), built like a tank for $350 which I picked up. He offered me his Ariens 8hp for $425 w/broken reverse but I was after the Toro (and 24" wide to get through my door).

I absolutely love it! Now having used it after about a half-dozen storms the shortest it's thrown a pile of icy thick slush at the end of my driveway is 15 feet and the fluffy stuff I have to watch out it'll throw it 30+ feet if I'm not careful. It always starts on the 2nd pull (it has electric start as well), and I love the big knobby tires on it that grab and propel it (and me) with ease (something my previous model didn't). 

I couldn't be happier, I love the 2 speed reverse, I love the build, love the big tires that grab, the size is perfect for me, and loved the recommendation. Thank you so much!


----------



## satz (Jan 15, 2009)

I changed my belt on my 5 hp motor and it shoots upto 15 feet now.One of my tires had a slow leak.too slow for a hole so it was bead failure. i took the tire out .cleaned the rim and put it back after spraying some bead binder.

cragislist absolutely rocks as i see alot of bigger 30 inch,newer machines for 300$ in non winter seasons.After the last few snow storms i am sure you are having fun.
the last slush one was bad mine did okay job .I need some more juice.

I saw harbour frieght has a 6.5 HP engine with carb for 100$ and on black friday was 60$. i am going wait till next year and next sale pick one and drop that in my mtd.its measurement is an exact match for the techmech engine oddly enough.

btw, mtd makes the same blower is different names so yardmachines,yardman,toro,troybuild all are the same and use the same parts so the nearest hardware store which has one of them ,will have the belts for all .mtd labels all the parts with the same part id for all makes.even the craftmas looks the same and makes me wonder if they make them for craftsman.


----------



## fizzie (Feb 8, 2013)

*5HP, 2 stage is fine 90% of the time*

I've had a 5hp Dynamark/Noma snowblower since 1994 and it throws snow at least 8 feet, depending on how wet the snow is. I live in New England too, the only time it has been useless to try and use was when it was a very wet, slushy snow or it rained right after the snow. But those events a few and far between.
Yes be sure your belts are not slipping and as far as I am concerned Ariens are way overrated. My snowblower shows no rust on the body and normal rust around the muffler area.
Here is one of my secrets, I ALWAYS spray PURE silicone lubricant all over the augers, the inside scoop, the impeller and discharge shute. It makes a big difference in throwing distance and eliminating rust. PURE silicone spray will not harm painted surfaces or rubber fittings/surfaces. PURE silicone is the key. If it is a heavy snow I spray and coat it more than once.
As a side note I recently bought a used 8HP snowblower real cheap, reconditioned it and the difference in power and throwing is very noticable. The only drawback I see is it is a lot heavier and harder to manuver than the 5HP but for heavy snow (got Nemo zooming in on us now, Halloween blizzard last year) it is superior. 
With my 5HP, 23inch cut on deep snow, 18 inches or more, I usually would take less than full cuts of 23 inches wide but with the 8HP is just powers through it full 26 inch cuts.
Now my biggest problem is which one to keep and which one to sell!
PURE SILICONE spray...you'll thank me for it (got mine on Amazon)


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Make sure you always spray the auger and shoot down with this before snow blowing.

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-2983500/p824.html

ps. I think you have a major snow storm heading your way. good luck.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

fizzie said:


> I've had a 5hp Dynamark/Noma snowblower since 1994 and it throws snow at least 8 feet, depending on how wet the snow is. I live in New England too, the only time it has been useless to try and use was when it was a very wet, slushy snow or it rained right after the snow. But those events a few and far between.
> Yes be sure your belts are not slipping and as far as I am concerned Ariens are way overrated. My snowblower shows no rust on the body and normal rust around the muffler area.
> Here is one of my secrets, I ALWAYS spray PURE silicone lubricant all over the augers, the inside scoop, the impeller and discharge shute. It makes a big difference in throwing distance and eliminating rust. PURE silicone spray will not harm painted surfaces or rubber fittings/surfaces. PURE silicone is the key. If it is a heavy snow I spray and coat it more than once.
> As a side note I recently bought a used 8HP snowblower real cheap, reconditioned it and the difference in power and throwing is very noticable. The only drawback I see is it is a lot heavier and harder to manuver than the 5HP but for heavy snow (got Nemo zooming in on us now, Halloween blizzard last year) it is superior.
> ...


Ariens is overrated based on what? Just saying it?


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

handy man88 said:


> Ariens is overrated based on what? Just saying it?


I have a older 1997 ariens ST 5+2 auger propelled 2 stage bought at a ariens dealer. The Tecumseh sno king runs great. The housing is heavy gauge steel w/ great welding not crappy spot welds. The newer ariens sold out Home Depot don't seem as well made as my older model but are still better than the cheap Murray's and MTDs.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

toolaholic said:


> I have a older 1997 ariens ST 5+2 auger propelled 2 stage bought at a ariens dealer. The Tecumseh sno king runs great. The housing is heavy gauge steel w/ great welding not crappy spot welds. The newer ariens sold out Home Depot don't seem as well made as my older model but are still better than the cheap Murray's and MTDs.


I have a similar model that I bought in 2003. Same engine also. Bought at Home Depot. 

Very similar characteristics that you describe. Have only had one issue so far, and that is when I tried to pump grease into one of the zerk fittings on the auger shaft, ther zerk fitting came loose. I've tried to repress it in, but not successful yet. Don't want to squeeze the shaft too much since I could compress it into an oval shape.

There are two versions of Ariens now. The traditional orange and the black one. I think the black one is lower quality.

Biggest thing about my Ariens is the big American flag on the chute. Made in the USA.


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

Found this on the internet - so it must be true:

Snowblower season is now upon us. Going to buy a new snowblower this year? But you don't know how powerful it is? Here is an approximate cc to horsepower chart for small engines. This chart ONLY gives an IDEA of how much horsepower CAN BE achieved by a stock engine of that CC size. There are too many variables, such as carb size, muffler flow, timing, valve duration. Some of these were taken from ads that stated "replacement 179 cc engine for 5hp snowblowers". This just lets you know that a 179cc engine can NOT be a 10 hp engine. Hope this helps in deciding which snowblower you buy.

123 cc = 4 hp
179 cc = 5 hp
208 cc = 5.5 to 6 hp
277 cc = 7 to 8 hp
291cc = 9hp
305 cc = 9 to 10 hp
342 cc = 11 to 12 hp
357 cc = 13 hp
420 cc = 13-15 hp


----------

